# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Chiggers and such.

## Nomad

This is not a natural or herbal remedy, but it I consider it bushcraft medicine because it's for bushcrafters and it's medicine. 
Chiggers can be a %$ * @ ! ... I hate them. So what to do about them and other bugs too? What I do to keep biting insect to a minimum is first, avoid tall grass and weeds if possible. Especially those weeds around a lake or stream, as those seem to be highly infested at least here in the southeast. Secondly, I treat my bush clothing (pants-top half of socks-and shirts) with permethrin. you can find video's on youtube!  Third, I use a headnet if needed to keep bugs out of my face and ears. And lastly, I don't like to use deet but I will when it's necessary. 
So you have bites already? Well, what I use is 2% hydrocortizone cream if I can get it. 1% if not. Also, a product called chiggerex does a great job at stopping the itch as does orajel toothache medicine. For an herbal anti itch medicine I use jewelweed when available.
I get the minimum amount of bites and oftentimes none since I started using permethrin on my cloths. The military has started this treatment  on their clothing i'm told so give it a try.

----------


## pete lynch

I use full-strength Listerine in a spray bottle. Spray on shoes, socks, lower legs. Don't know why it works but it does.

----------


## hunter63

> I use full-strength Listerine in a spray bottle. Spray on shoes, socks, lower legs. Don't know why it works but it does.


I have to agree, as I have been using this lately as well.....we had a thread a while back, and Listerine was brought up.....and either there aren't any around, or it works....no bites yet, and have been mowing, weed whacking and cutting brush for about a week.
Out here at "The Place"  at the end of June.....and the chiggers about ate me up....gnats in the sun, mosquitoes in the shade.
A pain in the privates....

On the bites, the best thing I have found is Preparation H Cool Gel .......really helps.

----------


## Rick

Deet, followed by Deet and then generally more Deet. If that fails a lot of crying and scratching. I do know Orajel works on mosquito bites so no reason they wouldn't work on chiggers. Good post.

----------


## Winnie

There are reasons there is a great big body of water between me and USA, this is just one of them, I think I'll start that list now.

----------


## Nomad

What? no chiggers in England. Winnie,That's such a shame. you haven't lived untill you've had a mess of chigger bites on your unmentionables.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh gads no!  I'm so glad we don't have them up here.  Yea they are attracted to the bra area as well.

----------


## zeroed4x

Insect Repellant - All Natural 

1/2 -3/4 oz Crushed mint leaves
1 ounce rubbing alcohol or 80 proof vodka 
1 ml tea tree oil ( 20 drops from an  eye dropper )
8 ounces of water. 

Bruise and Crush the mint, cover with alcohol over night in a sealed container.
Strain into small spray bottle, add tea tree oil (Walgreens, Walmart) 
add water, shake shake shake.

----------


## Winnie

> What? no chiggers in England. Winnie,That's such a shame. you haven't lived untill you've had a mess of chigger bites on your unmentionables.


Thankfully England is Chigger free. We do however have Midges the size of Vulcan Bombers who laugh in the face of Deet.

----------


## pete lynch

> Insect Repellant - All Natural 
> 
> 1/2 -3/4 oz Crushed mint leaves
> 1 ounce rubbing alcohol or 80 proof vodka 
> 1 ml tea tree oil ( 20 drops from an  eye dropper )
> 8 ounces of water. 
> 
> 
> Bruise and Crush the mint, cover with alcohol over night in a sealed container.
> ...


Or buy a jug of Listerine.

----------


## wholsomback

The old way that works is sulfer in a sock and an all over treatment before you go out.

----------


## Wildthang

My dad use to rub kerosene on our boots, socks, and pant legs before we went hunting, and we rarely ever got chiggers ot tick! Just don't smoke until it dries :Scared:  Yeah it smells and is not the best repellant in the world, but it's cheap and it works!

----------


## hunter63

Rubbing kerosene on my self or clothes is not gonna happen ..on purpose.
I just think that the possible problems would far out weigh any benefit.....remember just because something was done in the past, doesn't mean that it worked or was safe.

They used to "bleed" patients, to get rid of the poisons, as well.....not so popular these days.

----------


## Rick

I can see you ploppin' down in front of the fire and extending your feet to warm them. POOF! Flaming appendages. LOL.

----------


## Wildthang

> Rubbing kerosene on my self or clothes is not gonna happen ..on purpose.
> I just think that the possible problems would far out weigh any benefit.....remember just because something was done in the past, doesn't mean that it worked or was safe.
> 
> They used to "bleed" patients, to get rid of the poisons, as well.....not so popular these days.


Once it dries on cotton jeans, it is no more flammable than the cotton itself. But hey, when you are poor you use what you can get!

----------


## Rick

I remember using coal oil soaked rags tied around our ankles. But that stuff killed grass everywhere you walked so it was bound to be good....................

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

Chiggers are crazy-makers, f'sure!  What helps keep me from losing my mind is to treat the bites with a good quality Tea Tree Oil (not the cheap kind found at Walmart). Don't slather the stuff on (it's too potent and expensive for that kind of treatment).  Dab a drop onto the bite, wait a minute or two, then apply a second dab. I don't know why it seems to work best that way (maybe the skin pores open or something?).

Blessed relief for many hours. The stuff works on any kind of insect stings and other itchamacallits. 

The best quality Tea Tree Oil I have ever found without spending a fortune is the Swanson brand (www.swansonvitamins.com). Two other potent ones are the NOW brand and Desert Essence.  There are a lot of weak-acting brands out there, so be warned.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

If I am in a situation where I cannot shower within a few hours of exposure to chiggers, the next best thing is to "dry wash" them off with a cloth as soon as you can. Although you can't see them easily, they are easily crushed or removed in the process. 

I second the recommendation for powdered sulfur. The cheap kind you find in a farm supply store works as a fantastic repellant when dusted onto your pants legs, socks and whatever else the chiggers find to hitch a ride on. It can be dusted around the camp/homesite too.

Unfortunately it repels me too. Gaaahh. That stuff stinks. But it works better than anything else I have tried.

----------


## TXyakr

Most species of chiggers seem to like warm humid weather the one good thing about fire ants is that they have been known to reduce chigger populations at least a little bit.

I agree with most of what was written in comment #1 except that DEET if used especially on your footwear and lower pant legs can help a lot. You don't need to get it on your skin if you have issues with that. Use up to 99 or 100% DEET on your boots and lower jeans or whatever AND avoid tall vegetation and almost 99% of your chigger problems will be over until it gets cooler. You can dust with sulphur dust but that just makes you smell like you visited geysers in Yellowstone.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/natur...z05jjzsel.aspx


Now how can we introduce chiggers to the UK? Finally got snakes back in Ireland, Canada has West Nile Virus, but the UK needs chiggers... the English are spending far to much time on the park lawns in the summer. And in Munich, Germany they run around naked in the public parks, clearly they need chiggers there.

----------


## hunter63

> Most species of chiggers seem to like warm humid weather the one good thing about fire ants is that they have been known to reduce chigger populations at least a little bit.


There is no "good thing about fire ants"..............

----------


## Rick

There are few critters I believe should be extinct. Fire ants are on that very short list. Killer bees made it too.

----------


## Batch

We don't run into chiggers much in South Florida and I don't know why.

We are slap full of fire ants. 

My brother Sean is a tick magnet and that seems to be true of chiggers too. He gets covered and my other brothers and I don't get bit.

But, he doesn't like bug spray and I use a lot of DEET.

----------


## madmax

I'm scratching chigger and fire ant bites as I type.  I'll spare you the details but my sig on one forum was, "I got chiggers on my butt I'm pretty."

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

> Now how can we introduce chiggers to the UK? Finally got snakes back in Ireland, Canada has West Nile Virus, but the UK needs chiggers... the English are spending far to much time on the park lawns in the summer. *And in Munich, Germany they run around naked in the public parks, clearly they need chiggers there.*


Gaahhh! MY EYES, MY EYES!!! Where is the eyeball pain fork? Can you imagine a park full of these poor saps running around...

f8d8ab.jpg


220px-Chigger2.JPG


...singing and scratching in tune with these?

----------


## Batch

When I say we are full of fire ants. I put my tent up so that my normal traffic around my tent will not have me stepping in a nest and they won't swarm my tent. Simply because there is no area large enough to completely avoid them and other hazards at the same time. But, I have not been bitten by large amounts of ants in a long time.

We camp in the dry parts of a wet swamp. So, do the ants. LOL

----------


## TXyakr

Batch I know what you are talking about if you have ever gone through a recently flooded area in a small boat you have probably seen the swarms of fire ants with their larva up on the trees above the water line. If you bump into the trees and vegetation they drop into your boat with you. I imagine this happens with chiggers and ticks as well but they are not as easy to see. Between that and the poison ivy "4 wheeling" with kayaks and canoes through a newly flooded forest can be "uncomfortable" ha ha ha.

Also reminds me of this old joke from about 10 years ago about "Fake" park rangers offering to check you out for ticks and chiggers:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BTW when I was a kid it was against the neighborhood rules to shoot song birds and we were required to eat every bird we did shoot so "occasionally" we threw them in the huge fire ant mounds, by the next day only bones remained. Also the pigs would consume them even faster. I should probably not admit that but the statue of limitations is over and they cannot confiscate my pellet gun anymore, I sold it decades ago... Also "occasionally" we put our plates in fire ant mounds after eating while camping because we were to lazy to scrape and wash them, by the next meal just flicked them out with a stick and there was almost nothing to wash off. So even as a kid I found uses for fire ants. Still hated them.

----------


## Rick

Swarming tents. On the list. Gotta get some more paper. There really is something dreadfully wrong when you make a statement..." there is no area large enough to completely avoid them and other hazards at the same time." That's a very telling complaint that a lesser man might mistaken for something completely normal. I would like to point at that I am not a lesser man and there is nothing normal about that. Then again, I've seen you handle dinosaurs so I know there's something not right with you. I say that in the most respectful way possible. "Not right" is a Yankee saying with a lot of meanings. (Good God, if he gets upset with me he's apt to show up with several items that are on the list)

----------


## crashdive123

I just put one of my business cards outside my tent.  They generally avoid the area.

----------


## hunter63

> ...........
> Also reminds me of this old joke from about 10 years ago about "Fake" park rangers offering to check you out for ticks and chiggers:
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> .


Is that right?.....I made appointments with her for tomorrow and the next day...as well......?

----------


## madmax

Crash is ripped. The only guy his age I know that can pull off bike shorts...

----------


## Batch

> Swarming tents. On the list. Gotta get some more paper. There really is something dreadfully wrong when you make a statement..." there is no area large enough to completely avoid them and other hazards at the same time." That's a very telling complaint that a lesser man might mistaken for something completely normal. I would like to point at that I am not a lesser man and there is nothing normal about that. Then again, I've seen you handle dinosaurs so I know there's something not right with you. I say that in the most respectful way possible. "Not right" is a Yankee saying with a lot of meanings. (Good God, if he gets upset with me he's apt to show up with several items that are on the list)


Well technically it isn't the tent that swarms. LOL 

See lots of the ant migrations you are talking about TX. But, I have never had a problem with fire ants falling out of trees. Usually that is the elongated twig ant. In fact if we are in South Florida and an ant falls out of a tree onto you. I would bet it was an elongated twig ant. If it stings you I am going to double down. LOL

They are in Florida, Texas, and Louisiana. So, you have probably had the pleasure of making their acquaintance as well. Though most ants aren't that bad.

----------


## Rick

Elongated twig ant. On the list! 

Yeah, I've spent a LOT of time in TX and FL. I was headquarted in both states for many years. Our corporate headquarters was in Dallas and our I.T. headquarters was in Tampa. I worked in both groups at one time or another. Florida is one of the few states where you can walk out of a hotel and go instantly blind....until you remove your fogged up sunglasses.

----------


## Batch

Humid it is. LOL

I spent a bit in Tampa. I learned to swim near Bellows Lake. I learned to ride horses right there and rode horses to see Star Wars when it came out. I already knew how to shoot archery and guns. But, competed in both for the first time up there.

I rode my first bull in on a cattle farm in Lakeland and my second and my third. Jumped my first train in Fort Meade. The freest I have ever been is in that region. We should all be dead! What a childhood!

----------


## Wise Old Owl

I gotta ask and all due respect, to those that posted... just spray up with Deep Woods OFF. IT has stood the test of time and prevents, all crawling insects, chiggers, fleas, black legged ticks, bed bugs, and I just found out messes the hell out of Yellow Jackets from finding your soft areas. It has been tested by universities, the EPA, The FDA... & me! Yea I spray my shoes & pants with DWO and I dont have BB after 6 years of finding them in beds. 

It is a true repellent you can spray flies directly and they dont care. It will not kill bugs based on tests here at home. it only confuses their senses. I got tapped by the third Yellow Jacket nest in one day and discovered there must be a pheromone or key-tone (insect version) of stuff on my gloves. I sprayed up and kept working. I delt with the swollen hands later-took three-four days to go back to normal.

Why would you mess around with finding something that might let you down in the woods when this is the best hands down... When I forgot to use it, I got lymes twice (Found the Bullseye's), Rocky Mountain Fever once... all in ten years. All I can say is thank you for the prescription meds... 

Two women in Africa bathed in it and although they are alive they are the only people to get sick enough to end up in hospital ... But they probably needed to bathe in it. Scabies comes to mind. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Yes this post is from the front lines... now make a decision.

----------


## madmax

Hey Dad.  Have you seen Crash's pics of me in the dirt?

----------


## TXyakr

I have never bothered to take a picture or video of the floating mounds of fire ants after a flood because I grew up with them and it was common place. As kids we would occasionally dump gasoline into the water which also floated and light it just for the satisfaction of watching them burn after flicking a match on it. Here is a video of a mound of fire ants that got floated out and is floating. Eventually they will find dry land or a tree or something. Chiggers and ticks do the same thing if they find you in the flood water you will be miserable. I try to stay out of flood water.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

In deepest, darkest Louisiana (where I am originally from), we call 'em "ant balls." I would really, _really_ hate to bump into one. Those ants can cover you up faster than you can imagine...

----------


## Wildthang

> In deepest, darkest Louisiana (where I am originally from), we call 'em "ant balls." I would really, _really_ hate to bump into one. Those ants can cover you up faster than you can imagine...


 Ant balls, they must be very small, how do you see them..............LOL

----------


## Rick

The are normally right next to the ant gloves and ant ball bats.

----------


## Rick

> Crash is ripped. The only guy his age I know that can pull off bike shorts...




Seriously, I let that line go and nobody but nobody ran with it.

----------


## crashdive123

Bike shorts, Bermuda Shorts, Cargo Short.......eventually I pull them all off or the flies get bad.

----------


## hunter63

> Seriously, I let that line go and nobody but nobody ran with it. [/COLOR]



What happens in Florida, stays in Florida....and from a guy with underwear on his head(?)....Not going there......LOL

----------


## taint

as a kid, once we had chiggers in our legs, Mom would cover the bites with nail polish. It cuts off their oxygen and they die, or that was how I was told? Havent had any bites since then, just ticks, flies, skeeters.

----------


## hunter63

Have them all over in the first coupe of months of summer....June and July....grass and even in the gravel.
When the welts show up....they are already gone...nail polish won't really do any good.

Best luck I've had is 2 % ammonia stick, (skeeter stick) to stop itch....then Preparation H Cool Gel.....

----------


## taint

the polish stopped the itch, is all I remember. we moved to CO and it was no longer an issue for me. No ticks and not much in the way of skeeters where we lived back then. Too cold at night and too dry.

----------


## paletowodi

This is a survival forum and none of you have mentioned a way to naturally control chiggers and bug bites...WHAT???
What will you all do if/when you can not go buy OFF, Deet, Permetherin, etc...?
Not to mention all the chemicals that your body is absorbing from those sprays.  :6: 
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Ever heard of the Beauty Berry Bush? 

https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0703091932.htm


This is the only insect repellent that I use now...it works a whole lot better than any thing you can buy at a store.
.
.
.
NOW..Here's a priceless tip about stopping the itching of chigger bites or any other itching for that matter..you can thank me later. :Yes: 

Green black walnuts....grate the green walnut hulls up (use a cheap cheese grater) and rub on bites and no more itching, it will stain your skin for a few days though but I will take stained skin over the torture of chigger bites any day.
I make a tincture with the grated green walnut hulls and 91% rubbing alcohol or everclear but you can use just the grated hulls or just slice off a piece of the hull and rub on the bites.
Green walnut juice will also cure ringworm too.

----------


## hunter63

Hunte63 saying Hey and Welcome.....

This it?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Callicarpa


Read that article and found no mention of chiggers.

----------


## Batch

> This is a survival forum and none of you have mentioned a way to naturally control chiggers and bug bites...WHAT???
> What will you all do if/when you can not go buy OFF, Deet, Permetherin, etc...?
> Not to mention all the chemicals that your body is absorbing from those sprays. 
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I don't know where you are. But, I have used most plants in my area. Including beauty berry, wax myrtle, dog fennel and others I can't remember right now. My brother and dad were purests, that though insect spray was for puXXies and gave you away to game. They did buy into thermacells. 

I can promise you that beauty berry isn't even close to the ability of deet. If you don't have anything better. If you can make and essential oil mix between a few plants. But, all of that is old knowledge and the old timers didn't use any of that when it really came to skeeter's peak activity. 

Smudge pots during peak days and EVERYBODY got inside or under a skeeter bar before sunset. Deet was the game changer. 

I use DEET. I have camped in sworms of Gallinippers in uncut grass. I have camped in mangroves with those godforsaken creatures alternating between buzzing my ears and draining my blood. But, my daily existence is with two of the most deadly mosquitoes on earth. 

I use DEET!

----------


## paletowodi

> I don't know where you are. But, I have used most plants in my area. Including beauty berry, wax myrtle, dog fennel and others I can't remember right now. My brother and dad were purests, that though insect spray was for puXXies and gave you away to game. They did buy into thermacells. 
> 
> I can promise you that beauty berry isn't even close to the ability of deet. If you don't have anything better. If you can make and essential oil mix between a few plants. But, all of that is old knowledge and the old timers didn't use any of that when it really came to skeeter's peak activity. 
> 
> Smudge pots during peak days and EVERYBODY got inside or under a skeeter bar before sunset. Deet was the game changer. 
> 
> I use DEET. I have camped in sworms of Gallinippers in uncut grass. I have camped in mangroves with those godforsaken creatures alternating between buzzing my ears and draining my blood. But, my daily existence is with two of the most deadly mosquitoes on earth. 
> 
> I use DEET!



I live on the edge of the delta of Mississippi and have for almost 50 years now, so I can tell you for sure that the Beauty Berry works better than deet. If I rub down with beauty berry leaves or the tincture that I make from the plant, I can pick blackberries in my pasture and not get chiggers on me, I walk through my almost waist high hay fields and may get 1-3 ticks off of my clothes. I can enjoy sitting outside in my backyard in the summer evenings and nights and not be "eaten alive" by the no-see-ums and skeeters and I use only the Beauty berry bush for protection. I even camp in a hammock with no bug net and do not get bites thru the night on my hands and face.

You should read the article that I posted the link to in my prior post and if it's not working for you...well then it may be user error.

----------


## hunter63

I read your posted link.....

Gotta say I haven't used Beauty Berry nor even heard of it....So I'm gonna just take your word for it.

----------


## kyratshooter

> You should read the article that I posted the link to in my prior post and if it's not working for you...well then it may be user error.


Post number 3 and you are telling us we don't know how to click on a link?

You get the congeniality award for the week.

----------


## crashdive123

We have American Beautyberry (Callicarpa americana) where I am.  I can't comment on its effectiveness against chiggers, but I can say with 100% certainty that the crushed leaves do not work as well (on me) for repelling mosquitoes as DEET does.

----------


## paletowodi

> Post number 3 and you are telling us we don't know how to click on a link?
> 
> You get the congeniality award for the week.


And you get the award for not being able to understand..LOL

If the beauty berry is not working for him then it may be user error...kinda like your misreading my statement. :Yes:

----------


## paletowodi

There have been several scientific test ran on the Beauty Berry Bush that confirm it's effectiveness as an insect repellent, the military is even using it. I know that in all my years of living on a farm, working outside, hunting, fishing, camping, etc. it's one of the best repellents that I have found and yes, I have used deet, permetherin and others even used to use sulfur when I was coon hunting.

----------


## hunter63

Well it's like this....
Not even sure if it grows in Wisconsin....Would have to research it farther.
If was so effective, why haven't I heard of it before this?

If it does, not sure if it could be prepared for use in the bush.....
Not sure if "I could use it properly".....

None of the references (yes, I'm old but have mastered "link clicking"....swiping still hard for me).. mention chiggers, subject of this thread,.....

I'll stick to the tried and true "Deet" and commercial preparations for mosquitoes......

I will however, run your plant by Andy....the across the street neighbor,  a scientist, that currently is working for Johnson Wax insect repellent group, on the Zika Virus........but happens to be in Rio at the moment.

Have a nice day.

----------


## Batch

> I read your posted link.....
> 
> Gotta say I haven't used Beauty Berry nor even heard of it....So I'm gonna just take your word for it.


Hunter, that's what you said 4 years ago in this thread.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=beauty+berry

And I posted about using it for a repellent around the same time.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=beauty+berry

EPA on DEET safety and effectiveness.

https://www.epa.gov/insect-repellents/deet

Here is a Popular Science article that argues both sides.

http://www.popsci.com/article/science/deet-safe-use

American Beauty Berry grows very well in the everglades region. It is often listed as an insect repellent. But, it is not one of the botanical alternatives that people are offering as natural alternatives. 

The OP stated he crushed the leaves and that was how he utilized it. I have tried this on multiple occasions. I have also introduced people to that plant as a possible use if nothing better was available. I have a friend who makes a mix from his backyard, which is very heavily planted with lush tropical plants. He uses it and says it works ok. But, not as good as DEET.

In fact, every article I have read from credible sources say DEET is by far the best repellent.

----------


## kyratshooter

Hunter have you not learned?

Never mess with a man who is obsessed with his berries!

----------


## paletowodi

Just like most other forums like this....my post was deleted.
My post gets deleted because I did not refute with facts and sources...????? and attacked a member..LOL

Where are hunter63's facts and sources?? OH yeah..He does not need any, he's in the little clique....

Now I remember why I never try to share any known knowledge with people like those here..they already know everything and would rather destroy the eco-system, their own bodies, pollute the water we have to drink , etc. than really survive.

I've been living off the land for many years and do not use any modern medicines not even an aspirin, no chemicals, etc., I raise a garden organically, etc too. I have not had a cold even in over 7 years, not had to go to the doctor in that many years also for any kind of health problems ( yes I do have annual check ups). I have no health problems.
Now you all keep using the man made things you can buy and enjoy your cancer, heart disease and high blood pressure, etc.
I will take the things that I would share with you all move on with my life and continue to survive. I see that there is no room for real life help or survival knowledge here.

Have a nice life.

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter have you not learned?
> 
> Never mess with a man who is obsessed with his berries!


I guess you are correct......still doesn't do me any good way up nort, here , don'tchano.

Anyway, didn't think in need state references....when just taking someone word for it.

Not going to waste any more time with this......

----------


## pete lynch

Aw geez....tick tock tick tock....

----------


## hunter63

> Aw geez....tick tock tick tock....


Right on time.....beginning to wonder of you were paying attention......LOL
Didn't let us down.

----------


## crashdive123

Like most little trolls, this one didn't last very long.  He's right and the rest of the world is wrong.  Good luck with that.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

This one was wound up a tad tight......must have been the berries......Sheesh.

Oh well, 
My News Years resolution was to not step in crap if I can help it ....

I kinda running out of stuff to give up...
Gave up smoking, joined the gym, watch what I eat....same weight for 3 years, .....
Just got my heart warranty renewed for a another year...with good BP, HR and cholesterol levels.

DW says no more wild women, so all that was left to give up was beer or feeding trolls (stress)

Well, I still like beer quite a bit.... so the trolls can cry, whine, pitch a fit.....but will just let them stew.... while I pop a cold one a keep my stress level down.

That way I don't have to wipe the crap off my boots.

Kinda sounded like mr nasty spends a lot of time getting banned....... Hasta la vista, baby......

----------


## kyratshooter

Oh Man I went around the house gathering up trash and stepped into the shop for a few minutes to make improvised fish hooks from it and missed the whole deal.

Mr. Narcissist never did catch on that we did not care if he crushed his berries or not, it just does not mean we all have to stop using Deet, even if the proper berry does not exist in our part of the world.

First time I was ever accused of being sub-human and bound up in a chemical haze for using Deep Woods Off!

What did we go, perhaps two weeks without a troll?

----------


## hunter63

Yep....about that long....
I try not to pay them no mind.

Tell the guy you will take his word for it.....and away he goes........
Caution: Using them there Beauty Berries, may make you mean and nasty......or maybe he was just that way to start with.

----------


## Rick

If you are going to tell the world you are an expert at something, please choose something more important that a berry. Others may confuse the type of berry. Dingle........ling.

----------


## hunter63

I decided to make a trip to the local nursery to see if they had a Beauty Berry Bush/plant/tree that I could plant in the yard....just to educate myself....so maybe even see what it looks like......sill haven't found any around here.

Girl at the garden center says." You want a WHAT?"

Anyway since I was there....needed some "agent orange weed killer stuff"....

Saw and recalled the "dusting sulfur" for chiggers.

So picked up a "Shaker of sulfur"
Then down the isle was a container of "Stump Remover".....(Potassium Nitrate)......

So on my way out grabbed a bag of charcoal.

Was wondering if I should have bought all at the same time......

----------


## crashdive123

You should be receiving a visit from Homeland Security at any time now.

----------


## hunter63

> You should be receiving a visit from Homeland Security at any time now.


Yeah, bought the sulfur with the name Pail O Woddy.......and I live on the edge of the delta of Mississippi and have for almost 50 years

----------


## Rick

Homeland security would be okay. The real fear is ISIS will try to recruit you.

"Mustafah, what is the age limit on suicide bombers?"
"Can he walk?"

On the up side you'll go to the land of 70 Handi Rifles.

----------


## hunter63

Plenty of job security.....and a dynamite retirement plan.

----------


## crashdive123

May as well go out with a bang.

----------


## WalkingTree

I used to think that since I put garlic in my cooking, that's why I never had a big problem with skeeters or chiggers. Don't know how true it is though.

----------


## crashdive123

It won't do much for the skeeters and chiggers, but it'll keep the vampires away.

----------


## crashdive123

You're "immunity" to skeeters and ticks may be more a function of not using toilet paper..............flies on the other hand.............

----------


## Rick

Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are. God bless them little fly swattin' pygmies down there in New Guinea.

----------


## WalkingTree

Finally. A good T.P. joke for me.

----------


## hunter63

Hahahahahahahaha......Good one.

----------


## taylorruth903

Days ago have read about Chiggers and anti-itch remedy on *****OOOPS. SPAMMY STUFF*****

----------


## Rick

Just days ago have read about spammers and banning.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

